# Burrfish



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

Boy is this guy mad at me. I collected him last year ans today I found a 3" bristle worm and put it in front of him. He looked at the worm, then he looked at me, then he looked back at the worm and tried to eat it. He immediately spit it out and looked like he was choking. He went to the back of the tank and now he is not talking to me.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

well that wasn't very nice...funny but not very nice.


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

The worm was in his tank, I just pushed it out near him. I am surprised he tried to eat it as that worm has been living with him for a year.


----------



## DaynaH9 (Jun 29, 2010)

:fish-in-a-bag:


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

well what did you expect.

I'de do the same if you tried to poison me.

Hope he forgives ya.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

oh yea and awesome fish


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*lol*


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

> I'de do the same if you tried to poison me.


I have had plenty of porcupine fish that ate bristle worms, I never tried one myself though. I didn't tell him he had to eat the thing, I just pushed it into the open. Now he learned he can't eat them.
I will go collecting again today and get him something more juicy. :fish5:


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok now I know what to feed my burrfish, fiddler crabs. My wife and I spend the night out on the boat and this morning I collected four fiddlers just to test them out. My burrfish devoured all four of them as soon as they hit the water.
We are going out again monday and I will collect a bunch of fiddlers.
Fiddlers are an interesting animal to keep but you need to have the correct home for them. You can't keep them underwater or they croak, you need more land areas than water areas. They just need to take a dip occasionally to wet their gills. I have kept them for years.
But now I will just keep them for burrfish food.


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok I spent $100.00 on boat gas, went to a nice tide pool and collected a bunch of fiddler crabs and now he got tired of them.
Click the picture


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

The fiddler crabs are so happy to be in my workshop that they were doing the wild thing.
One of them is loaded with eggs so I can't feed her to my burrfish. Well, I can but I would feel to bad about it. After the eggs hatch, probably in a day or two I will return her to her tide pool.
I will probably get a Christmas card from her later this year.
The babies will live a couple of days then disappear. This happens all the time with fiddler crabs and many animals spawn when their conditions change, even to worse conditions.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I still say cool fish even if he is a picky fickle eater


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

> I still say cool fish even if he is a picky fickle eater


Oh, he's not picky, just lazy. He will eat anything meaty, like shrimp, clams, worms or crabs if I crack them a little. When he gets hungry enough he will also eat them but he would rather I crack them for him.


----------

